# OPV - Biasströme



## godi (26 April 2007)

Hallo!

Beschäftige mich gerade ein wenig mit Operationsverstärker.
Da bin ich auf den Begriff Biasströme gestoßen. 
Ist ein Biasstrom der Strom den ein OPV am Eingang aufnimmt? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

godi


----------



## nade (26 April 2007)

Hab mich mal weils besser als Bierströme klinge würd mal umgeguckt.


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: natürlich haben auch *Vorstufen ihren Arbeitspunkt (bzw. Bias)*, den man ggfs. auch einstellen könnte. Ist aber so gut wie nie notwendig. Bei alten Röhrenamps liegt die Hauptursache für Brummen meistens in defekten Kondensatoren (siehe oben) oder irgendeinem abgebrannten Widerstand, zumindest bei denen, die ich bisher überholt habe.
> 
> Na ja, ist ja auch egal. Wenn Ihr denn unbedingt einen neuen Satz Röhren kaufen wollt, macht es. Ist nicht mein Geld


gefunden bei:
Basic Bassforum
Wenn ich das so richtig deute, ist das der Strom, der fließen muß, um zu "Schalten".


----------



## godi (26 April 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Hab mich mal weils besser als Bierströme klinge würd mal umgeguckt.
> 
> gefunden bei:
> Basic Bassforum
> Wenn ich das so richtig deute, ist das der Strom, der fließen muß, um zu "Schalten".


 
Ja den Bierstrom habe ich Heute auch schon fließen lassen!  

OK! Ist also eh so wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Kann aber eh nicht so wichtig sein weil google dazu fast nix ausspuckt und ausserdem ist der Eingangsstrom am OPV sowieso gleich Null.

godi


----------



## marlob (28 April 2007)

Hallo,



> *Eingangsstrom (engl. Input Bias Current)*
> Mittelwert aus den Strömen, die im Ruhezustand in beiden Eingängen fließen.


aus
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/bau/0209092.htm


----------

